# Thoughts on the Diggs Revol Crate?



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi HF members. I came across this neat-looking crate and was wondering if anyone has used one before or has any general thoughts about the design of the crate? Here's a link to it: Amazon.com : Diggs Revol Dog Crate (Collapsible Dog Crate, Portable Dog Crate, Travel Dog Crate, Dog Kennel) for Small Dogs and Puppies : Kitchen & Dining I'm thinking of getting the small size for our new puppy and hope it lasts through adult-hood.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

That is pretty high priced for a crate that still looks like a crate(and not like furniture). I would get a less expensive one and use the rest of the money on other dog essentials - like a second crate, expen or car seat/travel crate.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know.................I like it. Nothing is too good for our dogs!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it's very expensive, it doesn't fold up small, and it's heavy. It's not a safe car crate either. So I'm not sure what the purpose is. If you want a convenient travel crate, use a soft-sided airline crate for a baby puppy, and when they are big enough that you trust them not to chew, this is the style I prefer for soft-sided portable crates:

Amazon.com: Guardian Gear Collapsible Folding Soft Portable Dog Crate XL for Extra Large Breed Dogs - Red/Blue: Pet Supplies

They don't seem to have the small sizes available on Amazon right now, but the ones I like have sip-ends like this. (and your puppy is NOT ready for this in any case!)

For at-home crates, everyone has different needs and preferences. When my dogs were younger, I preferred plastic crates of appropriate size. Some people prefer wire crates. Now that everyone is adult, they all have pretty, "wood-style" crates, upstairs and down. These came from Wayfair. (photos below)

In my car, my dogs ride in a double Variocage, which is sort of the Rolls Royce of car crate systems. It's very safe, but very expensive, and doesn't fit all cars.

In the truck, they ride in Ruffland Kennels, which are STILL much less expensive than that thing on Amazon, and IMO, safer than anything other than a VarioCge. (and work in any car) Photo of those below too.

The first photo is My Variocage. The second is the Rufflands in the back seat of the pickup truck. The third is the same crates in our Mini Cooper. (so they DO fit in just about ANY car! LOL!) The next one is our downstairs crates, and the last one is Kodi's big "master bedroom" upstairs. LOL! This used to belong to an Australian Cattle Dog and was gifted to Kodi. He doesn't mind the extra room in his older years! In this photo, Pixel was napping WITH him in there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> That is pretty high priced for a crate that still looks like a crate(and not like furniture). I would get a less expensive one and use the rest of the money on other dog essentials - like a second crate, expen or car seat/travel crate.


Or at least a crate that had real utility or looks. That is neither really pretty nor would I trust it in a car, nor is it lightweight or small when folded. It's just REALLY expensive!!!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks for everyone's opinions. I would only use this crate at home or once we got to our destination (I'm looking into to SleepyPod Air or Sherpa for car travel and maybe air travel when the puppy is little). I like the idea of a plastic cage since that's what the breeder uses but don't really care for the way that the Vari-kennels look and thought the Revol looked better but like everyone said....it's expensive for what (in my opinion) is something that looks nicer. And I'll probably switch to the really beautiful furniture-like crates that Karen has someday. Decisions. Decisions. :grin2:

My kids asked if this puppy was almost as expensive as they were...I told them not quite but it's getting there. :laugh2:


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

I settled on a basic wire crate that a friend gifted me and I think it's fine. I was totally looking at the Fable Pets crate with acrylic door. For now the wire one will do but once we move into a house, I will probably get something more ~fancy~ and furniture-like.









https://fablepets.com/products/crate?variant=29393628495970


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

That fable crate is really nice looking!

Karen, do your dogs get fluffy beds in those downstairs crates? When do they use those crates?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

itsgooby said:


> I settled on a basic wire crate that a friend gifted me and I think it's fine. I was totally looking at the Fable Pets crate with acrylic door. For now the wire one will do but once we move into a house, I will probably get something more ~fancy~ and furniture-like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh!!! Now THAT'S REALLY nice!!! I'd be willing to pay the high price for something sleek and beautiful like THAT! (especially if I had a modern house!

The wood ones work better in our farmhouse... And the three together make a great plant shelf for me! (the process that led me to those STARTED with me looking into a custom 3-bay kennel for that spot with a shelf above. But it would have cost me about $1500. This, which looks ALMOST as good, cost under $400 for all three together)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> That fable crate is really nice looking!
> 
> Karen, do your dogs get fluffy beds in those downstairs crates? When do they use those crates?


They HAD crate pads in those crates, but they only dragged them around. They really are only in those crates to eat. (which is why they are all lined up so cute... They know dinner is coming!  ) I feel strongly that dogs should not have to worry about other dogs finishing faster and bothering them while they are eating. Pixel definitely eats the slowest, and she was having to defend her food from the others when they finished and then started to scope hers out. I wanted none of that behavior from her, but it was CAUSED by them, so the answer was to stop THEM from bothering her, when she SHOULD be able to eat in peace.

When they were younger, we still had the kitchen gated off, and the ex-pen set up in the dining room. So One ate in the kitchen, one ate loose in the dining room and one was in the expen to eat. But we never closed the gates for any other reason, nor did we use the expen. We realized that it was stupid to have all these gates up just to feed them and switched to the crates.

They are gated in my office when we aren't home, and they have a litter box, water bottle, toys, and PLENTY of nice beds in there! We used to also have a couch in there, but took it out after Kodi hurt his shoulder, as he is no longer allowed to jump off of furniture, and, again, it had been surrounded by an expen for months... which was just getting stupid! LOL!

(wanted to add that he did not originally hurt himself by jumping off the couch, but even though he's good now, that shoulder will never be completely OK again. he's older, and it's REALLY important to him AND to me that he be able to keep training with me. He LOVES that. So protecting his soundness as he ages is a top priority. As a result, his access to furniture he could jump off of is only allowed when we are there to help him down)

Oh and of course their upstairs crates and car crates have lovely crate pads that get changed and washed every time they get bathed. ...So we have TONS of them!!! LOL!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> They really are only in those crates to eat. (which is why they are all lined up so cute... They know dinner is coming!  ) I feel strongly that dogs should not have to worry about other dogs finishing faster and bothering them while they are eating. Pixel definitely eats the slowest, and she was having to defend her food from the others when they finished and then started to scope hers out. I wanted none of that behavior from her, but it was CAUSED by them, so the answer was to stop THEM from bothering her, when she SHOULD be able to eat in peace.


So do you put the food dishes deep in the crates and then close the crates? Or is enough to put the food deep within the crates without closing them? I'm thinking we may need a video ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> So do you put the food dishes deep in the crates and then close the crates? Or is enough to put the food deep within the crates without closing them? I'm thinking we may need a video ...


No, they go in and turn around, just as you see them in the photo. So they are facing the doors. Kodi doesn't like his door closed, and being the spoiled mama's boy that he is, HE doesn't have his door closed. The girls have their doors closed. By the time I go back to the kitchen and put the food away, they are done eating (30 seconds?) and I go let them out. Then they all go and check for molecules in each other's dishes, then I pick them up. (If the bowls were in the back of the crates I'd have to get down on my hands and knees to get them out each time. That would NOT make me happy!)

THEN... we eat supper and save some of the veggies. AFTER supper, we put some veggies in each bowl, while they wait in the kitchen watching to make sure we haven't forgotten. They are NOT happy if we have salad and there are no cooked veggies!!! Once the veggies are in the bowls, they CHARGE back into their crates (they all ALWAYS go in the same crates, and they chose their own crates from the beginning) and wait for veggies to be served. LOL!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> AFTER supper, we put some veggies in each bowl, while they wait in the kitchen watching to make sure we haven't forgotten. They are NOT happy if we have salad and there are no cooked veggies!!! Once the veggies are in the bowls, they CHARGE back into their crates (they all ALWAYS go in the same crates, and they chose their own crates from the beginning) and wait for veggies to be served. LOL!


Yep. We definitely need a video!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I second ShamaMama. We need to see video of this!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Since you don’t know how your setup might change over the first year, and you know you want a furniture style crate down the line, to me that’s all the more reason to buy a less expensive, fold up wire crate now and buy something nice for puppy’s first or second birthday. You will likely find uses for an inexpensive wire crate that folds up, or be able to give it away, but it’s harder to repurpose a furniture type crate if it doesn’t go how you plan or inthe room you want to use. I spent a lot of time and money creating a built in for our crate in the mudroom. Then I realized we weren’t going to use a crate permanently like I thought. And THEN I realize he would never even want to be home alone in the mud room, which is a room we never spend time in normally and doesn’t have any windows. I ended up installing a permanent wood gate in a different place than I planned, too. 

Once the cost gets to be above $200, there are so many options, it doesn’t make sense to me personally to go with something utilitarian. At that price point, there are a lot more options to customize something for a particular space or need. I could build a between-the-studs doggy door to turn our closet under the stairs into a dog nook for under $100, or install a larger, framed-out crate style door under the stairs for under $200. I seriously considered both and decided I need the storage  

On the other hand, if you plan to install a good quality, fixed crate in your car, you might be able to use that as your primary crate in the beginning, and then promote it to the car when you’re ready to buy a permanent crate for the house. The only problem would be that some of them are heavy, and some are intended to be installed long term, so if you needed to move it back and forth that might be a pain. But if you also plan to buy a soft travel carrier for plane travel, you could use that for car travel , too. I don’t have a car crates, but they’re really popular here, especially among moms who take their dogs with them to walk during soccer practice and that kind of thing. My SIL has 2 in her minivan, and it’s actually pretty cool, they sit down low but her dogs can get out themselves when the door is open. The top has sort of a tray over it so that the rest of the trunk is still functional for groceries, strollers, etc. 

For me, as far as “big” purchases, my freestanding wood gate is the one I’m most happy with. I purchased one and took the panels apart to use as gates in different places. I liked it so much I bought another to actually use as a freestanding barrier. But it’s not really portable or practical like my basic wire ex-pens. It looks pretty between my office/living area though, and I do use it often.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> Hi HF members. I came across this neat-looking crate and was wondering if anyone has used one before or has any general thoughts about the design of the crate? Here's a link to it: Amazon.com : Diggs Revol Dog Crate (Collapsible Dog Crate, Portable Dog Crate, Travel Dog Crate, Dog Kennel) for Small Dogs and Puppies : Kitchen & Dining I'm thinking of getting the small size for our new puppy and hope it lasts through adult-hood.


Lots of good suggestions and neat crate ideas. I have many of the items listed. LOL! about the kids question on the cost of the puppy. I'm pretty sure I spent more on the Doggie Nursery before I purchased the homecoming puppy.

Initially, I used and ex-pen in the main part of the house and a wire crate in our bedroom at night and during the day for naps, which didn't work out so well for me. The Nap or Night time thing worked until about 5 months and Patti ended up in our bed. :grin2:

When we travel I don't use a crate. I know Shame On Me. Patti has a harness that is connected to the seat belt.

We don't fly.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Sometimes I think I spend more on my puppy than I did on my kids. I mean, a $50 gallon of shampoo and a $50 gallon of conditioner? I’m a product junkie and even “special” Burts Bees baby wash I only bought when it was on sale  

I’m definitely more frivolous about spending on Sundance. I don’t feel guilty about it. I spend weeks and months unable to make decisions about purchases like new brushes, and then finally I’ll hurry and check out before I change my mind.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Since you don't know how your setup might change over the first year, and you know you want a furniture style crate down the line, to me that's all the more reason to buy a less expensive, fold up wire crate now and buy something nice for puppy's first or second birthday. You will likely find uses for an inexpensive wire crate that folds up, or be able to give it away, but it's harder to repurpose a furniture type crate if it doesn't go how you plan or inthe room you want to use. I spent a lot of time and money creating a built in for our crate in the mudroom. Then I realized we weren't going to use a crate permanently like I thought. And THEN I realize he would never even want to be home alone in the mud room, which is a room we never spend time in normally and doesn't have any windows. I ended up installing a permanent wood gate in a different place than I planned, too.
> 
> Once the cost gets to be above $200, there are so many options, it doesn't make sense to me personally to go with something utilitarian. At that price point, there are a lot more options to customize something for a particular space or need. I could build a between-the-studs doggy door to turn our closet under the stairs into a dog nook for under $100, or install a larger, framed-out crate style door under the stairs for under $200. I seriously considered both and decided I need the storage
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your thoughts, EvaE1izabeth. You (and everyone else) make really good points. I think I'm going to start out more basic with a crate in the beginning.

Which freestanding wood crate did you buy? I've started looking at convertible gates/pens like this one:Amazon.com : Cardinal Gates Perfect Fit Pet Gate : Indoor Safety Gates : Pet Supplies


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I don’t know about that particular brand, but it looks similar to the Richelle that a lot of people really like. 

I bought mine from Wayfair. I love how mine looks with my white trim but it isn’t quite that nice, I think it was maybe $130. I found it at Chewy and a few other places but everywhere other than Wayfair the shipping price was really high, I think it was freight or something. I also bought one at Home Goods (they almost always have them) but it’s very heavy and doesn’t have perpendicular feet or hooks to keep it upright so it makes me nervous. Not that Sundance will knock it over, he’s too cautious, but that my kids will trip over it or knock it over and break something. I plan to use it in my loft area if/when we get a second puppy but I want to add a couple of eye hooks so I can use clips to keep it more secure. If your kids are young (mine are teenagers so less of a concern) how it’s secured might be important. 

Someone recently mentioned the Richelle is supposed to be made of a particular wood that makes it less likely dogs will chew it. I got lucky that my Havanese LOVES wood but would never chew anything painted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts, EvaE1izabeth. You (and everyone else) make really good points. I think I'm going to start out more basic with a crate in the beginning.
> 
> Which freestanding wood crate did you buy? I've started looking at convertible gates/pens like this one:Amazon.com : Cardinal Gates Perfect Fit Pet Gate : Indoor Safety Gates : Pet Supplies


It's really pretty, but I would be worried that a small Havanese puppy could walk right through the corners. Pixel was able to walk right through all our baby gates when we got her. Dave had to modify them all when she arrived.


----------



## AK Havanese (Jul 9, 2020)

The first photo is My Variocage. The second is the Rufflands in the back seat of the pickup truck. The third is the same crates in our Mini Cooper. (so they DO fit in just about ANY car! LOL!) The next one is our downstairs crates, and the last one is Kodi's big "master bedroom" upstairs. LOL! This used to belong to an Australian Cattle Dog and was gifted to Kodi. He doesn't mind the extra room in his older years! In this photo, Pixel was napping WITH him in there. 
[/QUOTE]

Karen, can you tell me what type of crates the wooden ones are in the last 2 pictures and the dimensions? And where you purchased?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

i


AK Havanese said:


> The first photo is My Variocage. The second is the Rufflands in the back seat of the pickup truck. The third is the same crates in our Mini Cooper. (so they DO fit in just about ANY car! LOL!) The next one is our downstairs crates, and the last one is Kodi's big "master bedroom" upstairs. LOL! This used to belong to an Australian Cattle Dog and was gifted to Kodi. He doesn't mind the extra room in his older years! In this photo, Pixel was napping WITH him in there.


Karen, can you tell me what type of crates the wooden ones are in the last 2 pictures and the dimensions? And where you purchased?
[/QUOTE]

Theses are the small ones. We have 4 of them: Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More

They aren’t really wood. They are a material called “Ecoflex”. It’s a composite, and I think it’s better for a kennel. It is very sturdy, it LOOKS like wood, but is completely waterproof, and super easy to clean. The big one is WAAAY larger... more than double the size... MUCH bigger than any Havanese would need. i would never have bought it, but since it was gifted to us, I love that my old guy has his luxurious space to sorawl out. It is also not as well made. I think there is particleboard involved, and I am SURE it would not hold up to chewing.


----------



## AK Havanese (Jul 9, 2020)

OK thanks. They have one on Amazon that looks identical for same price. Shipping on this item from Wayfair is a whopping $82 if you live in Fairbanks, AK and free on Amazon. Considering Frankie is 15 lbs at 6 months do you think the small would be ok if he gets to 20lbs?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

AK Havanese said:


> OK thanks. They have one on Amazon that looks identical for same price. Shipping on this item from Wayfair is a whopping $82 if you live in Fairbanks, AK and free on Amazon. Considering Frankie is 15 lbs at 6 months do you think the small would be ok if he gets to 20lbs?


“Looks identical?” Or the same brand? The reason I ask is that many I have looked at are very cheaply made, even though attractive. Also,I would NOT advise tgese for a puppy who is still teething. I have not used them that way, and I know there are reviews saying thet some dogs have chewed them. My dogs were fully adult and fully crate trained when I bought them.

I do not think the small would be large enough for long term confinement for a 20 lb. Havanese. It is fine for Kodi the way we use them downstairs, because we only use them for meals. They aren’t in them for more than 5 minutes at a time. They are also plenty big for sleeping crates for either of the girls. (9 1/2 and 12 1/2 lbs) Kodi can curl up in one, but he can’t stretch out, and I think a dog should be able to lie flat on their side comfortably in a crate. Kodi is only 17 1/2 lbs and within standard. I would not use one of these crates as a sleeping crate for Kodi, and it sounds like you think your guy will be even bigger.

ETA: it does look like Amazon carries the exact same crate,, so you are in luck! Wayfair delivers to us for free, so that wasn’t an issue.


----------

